# What To Feed A English Bulldog??



## diesels mum (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi, Am After Some Advice On What Dry Food To Feed A 2 Year Old Male Bulldog. 
Got Him From Someone Who Was Feeding Him Winalot Tinned Food, Lucky Have Had Him Vet Checked & Is Right Weight For His Age & Size. 
Have Been Giving Him Fresh Chicken But Not Sure If This Is Enough. Have Asked Around But Everyone Gives Different Brands I Should Give Him.
Have Been Recomended James Wellbeloved & Royal Canin For Bulldogs. Any Ideas??
Thanks!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
Sorry not a bully owner so not sure how best to advise.
Although JWB is a good food.
Perhaps post your question in the dog section under health and nutrition, you'll probably get a few more answers.
Hope you enjoy your stay here at the forum, it's great fun.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

hi and welcome


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

JWB is good food, But reading about the Royal Canin Bulldog food its been specially made for them the kiddle size and shape. 
Could you get tester of them both see which one the dog likes the best? or which would work out better i.e. money and how long it lasts/size of bags e.t.c 

Its hard picking Dog food! I dont even get like this picking the kids lunch lol!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

my staffie cross is on jwb dry and loves it.nice coat and general health too


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

Daynna said:


> JWB is good food, But reading about the Royal Canin Bulldog food its been specially made for them the kiddle size and shape.
> Could you get tester of them both see which one the dog likes the best? or which would work out better i.e. money and how long it lasts/size of bags e.t.c


I suppose that the Bulldog breed as been indecline until Royal Canin brought out a food especially for bulldogs!

JWB, Burns, Orijen are all good foods and have better nutritional constitution that Royal Canin


----------



## bully (Feb 13, 2008)

hiya,i have an american bully & she is on hills light as she is very lazy & tends to put on weight v easily.she was on a royal canine prescript food to lose weight after an op & it worked wonders for her.also she has loads of fruit&veg as her treats now,,,loves it:biggrin:..good luck.marie


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, i feed my staffyx skinners complete as it has no additives , and i also feed raw tripe, both of which he really enjoys and seems very fit and healthy on them . suz


----------



## LondonBully (Mar 22, 2009)

Hiya and welcome,
I am the proud owner of two dogs, a 14month Great Dane Bitch and 17 week Bulldog Bitch.
I would strongly recommend getting your bulldog onto as close to a BARF diet as possible.
My GD has been on a completely BARF based diet ever since she was brought home and has never had any health problems and is a top specimen from a famous show kennels.
My bulldog is on a mixed diet, we feed her on Royal Cannin Complete medium 32, and add minced beef,tripe or lamb.We also feed raw chicken wings about 3 times a week, the great dane gets them whole whereas the puppy gets them choped into smaller pieces as they are more digestible and easier for her to swallow. I am not a veterinarian but im in contact with many of the top bulldog breeders in the country. They do feed their dogs various diets, but in my opinion, i think you would probably find that most dont feed completely dried foods. Something else i would also recommend is cooking various vegetables in a big pot once a week, then puree it and feed it with the diet 3 times a week with a big dollop of greek yoghurt. You will be amazed at the change in your dogs general health and condition of its coat. I know there are many vets on this site who give excellent free advice which is gratefully received. However there are certain incentives in them getting your dog onto a complete dried food. Please do look up BARF Diets on the internet. Dry foods really are boring for your dog. Would you eat pot noodle everyday. Hope this is helpful. Ps BARF Diets work out far cheaper in the long run, it just takes a bit of commitment at first, once you get the hang of it, it becomes second nature. Regards James


----------



## bully (Feb 13, 2008)

hi,thanx for the advice on the food.i just love great danes but i wasnt allowed to get one...thier size haha.mind you the size of my bully i would have been aswell to get one  im goin to have a look into this barf diet online & see what its about............thanx again.... marie:thumbup1:


----------

